# Unknown language: Zadimo



## talkmonster

Hi there,

I believe the word/name Zadimo is Lithuanian, and I'm trying to find out what is means.

Thanks


----------



## Ragutis

talkmonster said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I believe the word/name Zadimo is Lithuanian, and I'm trying to find out what is means.
> 
> Thanks



No, there's no such word, nor it at least sounds Lithuanian. Maybe just tell the context where did you come accross this word


----------



## talkmonster

Ah, well it was a shot in the dark 

What happened is this: my Aunt just came up with the word, and on a whim I ran a search on Google.  A lot of sites with the .lt domain suffix came up, leading me to believe that it was a Lithuanian word.  The mystery deepens


----------



## karuna

Probably what you found was *žadimas(-o)* which means a game or play.


----------



## Ragutis

talkmonster said:
			
		

> Ah, well it was a shot in the dark
> 
> What happened is this: my Aunt just came up with the word, and on a whim I ran a search on Google.  A lot of sites with the .lt domain suffix came up, leading me to believe that it was a Lithuanian word.  The mystery deepens



I have just checked google and all these matches are typos of the word „žaidimo“ (genitive of word „žaidimas“, see karuna's post)


----------



## talkmonster

Very interesting -- thank you both for your replies.  Bottom line: not a real word in Lithuanian (or probably an other language), but a probable typo of žaidimo.


----------

